

The New Gap Logo Might Be a Genius ‘Crowd Sourcing’ Stunt - codybrown
http://codybrowntext.tumblr.com/post/1269577353/the-new-gap-logo-might-be-a-genius-crowd-sourcing

======
mccutchen
If that were the case, they probably would have just announced the change in a
press release (and alerted the appropriate design blogs) and waited for the
backlash. I don't think they would have gone ahead and deployed the change to
gap.com.

